# 2012 1.4T P0299 and P0599. Thermostat? New turbo?



## royce777 (Nov 15, 2016)

bump.


Any one have a parts list for the OEM GM parts? The critical parts needed replaced, oil feed/return lines/ coolant feed/return lines, gaskets, washers...etc.


----------



## royce777 (Nov 15, 2016)

Ended up going with all OEM parts. New oil and coolant feed and returns lines, get gaskets, etc. Old turbo had 3 nice size cracks around the wastegate flapper. Took about 2.5 hours to change. Car is running good.


Also replaced the thermostat too.


No more CELs for either.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for the update. I remember seeing your OP and wondering about the Dorman too. I see you went OEM.


----------



## royce777 (Nov 15, 2016)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Thanks for the update. I remember seeing your OP and wondering about the Dorman too. I see you went OEM.


I thinks its more of a piece of mind with a OEM GM part. The new casting on the exhaust portion of the turbo was several different part # marks. So im hoping they updated it. Be nice to get another 125k miles.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I noticed there's an AcDelco Reman now listed in the Rockauto catalog. Did you get a new one, or did you get a OEM AcDelco Reman?


----------



## royce777 (Nov 15, 2016)

carbon02 said:


> I noticed there's an AcDelco Reman now listed in the Rockauto catalog. Did you get a new one, or did you get a OEM AcDelco Reman?


It was brand new unit


----------

